# experiment (CEM products test)



## berniec (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been scouring the various forums for a reputable, sciencetifically backed, research company and couldnt really find anyone that could back their recommendations up with anything other then "it works for me".   I'm sure i'm not the only one in this boat.

I just ordered exemestane from CEM because my e2 is at like 140 based on blood work.  I plan on running it for a week and then posting both sets of results so good or bad people will know if they can trust at least one company.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 10, 2012)

What's you batch number?  I want to see if you got the same as me.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2012)

I love CEM myself. 
I would have built up a post count here before starting this thread though, sort of like the words dont mean as much (good or bad) when its a guy with under 20 posts.

I sure hope you like the Stane though, I know I do.

Good luck!


----------



## berniec (Sep 11, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I love CEM myself.
> I would have built up a post count here before starting this thread though, sort of like the words dont mean as much (good or bad) when its a guy with under 20 posts.
> 
> I sure hope you like the Stane though, I know I do.
> ...



this wont be the only place i post it (and have been on other boards for a while) but saw a lot of reviews (just non based on science) of CEM on here so figured i'd save those that come after me some wondering that's all.

I will post the batch number once it arrives.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 11, 2012)

Plenty of blood work on this and many other forums that back purchasepeptides.com products, thank you very much Sir.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...eptides-aromasin-lab-results.html#post2826399

Thats one of many! 




berniec said:


> I've been scouring the various forums for a reputable, sciencetifically backed, research company and couldnt really find anyone that could back their recommendations up with anything other then "it works for me".   I'm sure i'm not the only one in this boat.
> 
> I just ordered exemestane from CEM because my e2 is at like 140 based on blood work.  I plan on running it for a week and then posting both sets of results so good or bad people will know if they can trust at least one company.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 11, 2012)

Im cruising for the last 4 months with blood work twice running cem liquid stane. I already know the answer to this riddle. It works. Im right at around 27pg/mL according to second blood test. Im running a tad under 12.5 eod cruising on 225mgs test and 150mgs deca / week.


----------



## berniec (Sep 12, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Im cruising for the last 4 months with blood work twice running cem liquid stane. I already know the answer to this riddle. It works. Im right at around 27pg/mL according to second blood test. Im running a tad under 12.5 eod cruising on 225mgs test and 150mgs deca / week.



hoping i have the same results.  Just got it in the mail today- batch E12051701C


----------



## independent (Sep 12, 2012)

I would run it for at least 2 weeks before you retest.


----------



## berniec (Sep 12, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would run it for at least 2 weeks before you retest.



thought exemestane reached full concentration in the blood within 12 hours and within 5 days should have knocked everything down no?

"A single oral dose of 25 milligrams of exemestane causes a relatively  long-lasting reduction in plasma and urinary estrogen levels, with  maximal suppression occurring approximately 2 to 3 days after dosing and  persists for about 4 to 5 days."


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 13, 2012)

berniec said:


> thought exemestane reached full concentration in the blood within 12 hours and within 5 days should have knocked everything down no?
> 
> "A single oral dose of 25 milligrams of exemestane causes a relatively  long-lasting reduction in plasma and urinary estrogen levels, with  maximal suppression occurring approximately 2 to 3 days after dosing and  persists for about 4 to 5 days."



If he is going to run it at say half the dose... EOD for example. that probably doesnt hold true. Id wait 10-14 days..but im sure there will be a drop in a week.


----------



## berniec (Sep 13, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> If he is going to run it at say half the dose... EOD for example. that probably doesnt hold true. Id wait 10-14 days..but im sure there will be a drop in a week.



I 'm running 25mg/day split in two doses, 12.5mg morning and night, since most research suggests that the half life is about 9 hours in males.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's see what happens, your E2 is crazy high.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 13, 2012)

berniec said:


> I 'm running 25mg/day split in two doses, 12.5mg morning and night, since most research suggests that the half life is about 9 hours in males.



Perfect. You will be pleased. Maybe ill post my bloodwork after you do too. Given some of the other research companies out there and the garbage they sell i supposed cem deserves the props.


----------



## berniec (Sep 20, 2012)

arrived on the 9/12 and started running at 25mg a day split in two doses 12hrs apart.

Labs on 9/17 showed E2 at 104, so down 36 points, I will retest next week and see where its at.


----------



## berniec (Oct 8, 2012)

so no good news.  I retested again (running 250mg sust every 3 days) and my e2 on the sensitive test was 231 - reference range 3-70.

I've since gotten my hands on some prescription femara and running that and will see if that makes things drop.  If so i think we can safely say this stuff is junk.  To anyone else looking at using liquid research chems i'd suggest just springing for prescription stuff because it seems most of the stuff going around out there now is all bunk or severely underdosed.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

sucks man


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 9, 2012)

Ive read cases where individuals were using prescription anti estrogen's with no results. I'll PM a thread from another forum. Maybe  I wont you cant get PMs.



berniec said:


> so no good news.  I retested again (running 250mg sust every 3 days) and my e2 on the sensitive test was 231 - reference range 3-70.
> 
> I've since gotten my hands on some prescription femara and running that and will see if that makes things drop.  If so i think we can safely say this stuff is junk.  To anyone else looking at using liquid research chems i'd suggest just springing for prescription stuff because it seems most of the stuff going around out there now is all bunk or severely underdosed.


----------



## berniec (Oct 18, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Ive read cases where individuals were using prescription anti estrogen's with no results. I'll PM a thread from another forum. Maybe  I wont you cant get PMs.



if you dont mind email it to me jerseyguy at safe-mail dot net

I also just placed an order with PP and gonna try that out to see if i just have had some real bad luck with bunk/underdosed stuff lately lol


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 19, 2012)

DONE! Be sure to check your spam folder.





berniec said:


> if you dont mind email it to me jerseyguy at safe-mail dot net
> 
> I also just placed an order with PP and gonna try that out to see if i just have had some real bad luck with bunk/underdosed stuff lately lol


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 19, 2012)

Blood work or im calling BS. All 3 please. 
This thread is so transparent its title should be window.
Unreal.


----------



## berniec (Oct 20, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Blood work or im calling BS. All 3 please.
> This thread is so transparent its title should be window.
> Unreal.



Bloodwork from 9/17









Bloodwork from 10/4








Bloodwork from 10/10


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you get my email with the thread? 




berniec said:


> Bloodwork from 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## berniec (Oct 21, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Did you get my email with the thread?



I read it but honestly it doesn't seem like there is too much convincing science behind that theory that it just doesn't work in some people; and seems it mostly talked about not lowering E2 *as much* is folks with normal T levels (ie not on cycle).  I'm not completely convinced in other words i guess lol  but it was an interesting read though.


----------



## freakinhuge (Oct 22, 2012)

berniec said:


> so no good news.  I retested again* (running 250mg sust every 3 days) *and my e2 on the sensitive test was 231 - reference range 3-70.
> 
> I've since gotten my hands on some prescription femara and running that and will see if that makes things drop.  If so i think we can safely say this stuff is junk.  To anyone else looking at using liquid research chems i'd suggest just springing for prescription stuff because it seems most of the stuff going around out there now is all bunk or severely underdosed.



well this is 3-4X what a normal amount of test would be in a male.  
Your tests levels could be building up due to the slower esters and all. thus affecting estro levels.

If i was to test an AI it would be on an HRT amount of test to gauge by bloods.  i mean your fighing an uphill battle ad levels go up, from how you are pinning it. 
forget the prop and the shirt esters the LONG one would be active for 3-6weeks and taking 2 shots a week, well im sure you see what i am trying to say.

Some people have no gyno issues while others get ii off a lower dose test cycle.

Have you can gear like this before while getting blood tests?

I'm a skeptic of this thread because I have used CEM many times (the title caught my eye just now) and I have never had an issue with their AI's.


I wish you the best man, and hope you figure out the issue.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 22, 2012)

The individual was taking 25mg of pharmaceutical aromasin while taking 125mg of test a week and still had high  estradiol levels.  
Whatever the reason or science behind it is irrelevant the point of the thread is pharmaceutical aromasin had no impact on the individual estradiol levels. 



berniec said:


> I read it but honestly it doesn't seem like there is too much convincing science behind that theory that it just doesn't work in some people; and seems it mostly talked about not lowering E2 *as much* is folks with normal T levels (ie not on cycle).  I'm not completely convinced in other words i guess lol  but it was an interesting read though.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 23, 2012)

There is bloodwork floating around on some of the sponsors here, you can claim bias since I am a rep, but Purchase Peptides has had good results from every blood test I have seen.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought clomid and prami from cem. I really hope it's legit.


----------

